# Dyed and stabilized laminated strand lumber sierra



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is a new pen I just finished this evening. I have a meting tomorrow with a client and their architect to finalize the details for a new home and I make it a habit to give a pen to the project manager architect that I will be working with. I had a LSL beam left over from another home I built so I decided to see what it would look like dyed and stabilized. I think the architect will like it, what do you think?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Not sure about the architec, but I sure like it. Again, your photography is fantastic also.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

What Slip said.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

How did you keep the dye colors from bleeding? I enjoy the dye process but usually just work with box elder.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

SUPER pen, Curtis...The 'artsy-fartsy' part of the architect should really appreciate it...


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

bill said:


> How did you keep the dye colors from bleeding? I enjoy the dye process but usually just work with box elder.


You may or may not know but LSL is basically a bunch of smaller strands of pine glued up under pressure to create structural beams for homes. As a result, there are thousands of different pieces of wood in the finished process. When dyeing, the various strands take the dye differently with some not accepting it at all, thus the effect you see. All I did was add blue dye to some Resinol 90c (thermosetting resin) and infuse the blank under vacuum for a few hours. The I heat cured it in a toaster over for an hour or so. I still had some voids I had to fill with CA as I turned but it was not bad at all.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

thanks for the details, I never messed with lsl so had no idea..wondered if you took the single strands or how it was compressed


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You have access to Resinol 90c ?
We need to talk!

Seriously. 
PM Sent


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Tough looking pen M.M.


----------

